# Bachelorette



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I have got to comment on the Bachelorette and am going to put my comment way down at the bottom for those of you on the west coast so scroll down

































































YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :der::faint:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I just watched it tonight for the first time. I was surprised at her pick,but like they say,opposites attract,right? I kinda felt sorry for the other guy.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I nver have watched this show, but maybe I should tonight?


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have to admit when I saw this thread, I thought we were guessing on the Daddy of Bandit's babies.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Oh no! I haven't seen it yet, I'm taping it at home but I can guess! Arghhh, she must be nuts!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

The whole thing tonight was total cheeseball. When she dumped the first guy, it seemed more scripted then any other episode from this show EVER. I still don't buy the concept. Decide THAT very morning, which guy you're going to spend "forever" with. :suspicious:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I hope it is SCRIPTED*

I hope it is scripted, because someone who had her heart "broken" by Brad sure allowed three men to feel that they were the one. If she knew, and remembered how she felt, she would have been sweet but not have given them the night ticket.

I was totally involved this season because I think both Jeremy and Jesse both had broken hearts (a little like a foster puppy) and I totally felt for them. But she seemed to like the bad or wild boys. I also think she wants someone she can boss around, and Jesse probably makes less money than she does so she might feel powerful. I am way over invested in this show this season. I never really care when the guy chooses, and the women act really dumb. It just seems like the loss of parent issue really touched my own heart (and reminded me of myself) and I got over-involved. I watch way too much TV. I had gotten myself off of it for a while...then started watching again now that I am working more.

All I can say to those other guys is get a dog. Actually Jeremy has one!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Linda, your post had me smiling. We also watch WAY too much t.v. It's 1:30, and I just finished all the junk I had on tivo for the night. We don't allow our kids to watch much t.v., so we have to wait until late at night when they're asleep. We need help, lol.

As for the show, I was far more invested in this one, too. I couldn't even watch the last Bachelor for some reason. But I was into this one. I thought Jeremy was super skeevy. I was thrilled to see him go. My favorite two were really Jesse and Jason.
And she's a real estate agent, so with the market these days, I'm doubting she makes more then a pro snowboarder, LOL. 

He did have the prettier ring, though


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Can you imagine having 25 guys?*

I wonder what it would feel like to have 25 guys fighting for you?

The most attention I have ever had from a male is my dear sweet havanese Riki! LOL

I, too, don't allow much tv so I stay up late and watch. Sometimes I just watch the next night on my computer...but tonight I told my husband to keep her busy so I could find out.

I'm hopeless! Really!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

OK, glad to know I'm not the only one watching too much TV.....well, during the new seasons of reality TV, I watch too much. This summer, it's really only been the Bachlelorette. I'm not sure why, but I got into this one as well. I just think that there is so much more scripting to the show than we really know. I'm thinking she had Jesse picked for quite awhile and the others knew it, but had to act as if they didn't. Maybe I'm wrong, but I agree with Tritia.....you don't wake up in the morning and decide on your forever man! (OK, I really wouldn't know because I've never had that many people interested in me all at once......I don't think I've had that many people ever interested in me, so maybe it is hard to figure out where your heart is in such a short amount of time.) 
But it did seem a bit cheesy......and I did feel sorry for Jason as he seemed like a really nice guy. I will admit, though, that I liked Jesse the best! He just needs a better hair cut.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I second the better haircut!ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> I second the better haircut!ound:


So does her Dad. LOL he just about told him it HAD to be cut to keep the family happy.
I don't remember her saying she was in real estate.......just that she had tended bar and Brad is a bar owner.
None of the other guys liked Jeremy and to me he seemed scripted and I think he's trying to be the next bachelor. Come on....going back on the show? Hmmmm
I'm probably wrong but I think she had a fight in her about going with what was safe and what she knew her family would like or living the wild side of her. The show was all about bringing out her wild side and maybe she found she likes that?
I didn't watch the last Bachelor but had to see this one. I like it better when the women pick...except the Navy guy. I enjoyed watching that one, maybe because I saw him as a gentleman and the one he picked as a lady. I guess they didn't go far though. Bummer.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I watch, too..lolololol

I figured she would pick Jesse. I really think it is wild to pick your "forever" in one morning. Jason was such a cutie but he was too safe for her. She seemed like the person who always picks the "bad boy" and I think Jesse was her version of the "bad boy" - frankly I liked Jeremy - I think he really is a business person and really doesn't take the time to connect on a social and let down the guard way.

I thought Graham was a total nut job - I was glad to see him go.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> So does her Dad. LOL he just about told him it HAD to be cut to keep the family happy.
> *I don't remember her saying she was in real estate*.......just that she had tended bar and Brad is a bar owner.
> None of the other guys liked Jeremy and to me he seemed scripted and I think he's trying to be the next bachelor. Come on....going back on the show? Hmmmm
> I'm probably wrong but I think she had a fight in her about going with what was safe and what she knew her family would like or living the wild side of her. The show was all about bringing out her wild side and maybe she found she likes that?
> I didn't watch the last Bachelor but had to see this one. I like it better when the women pick...except the Navy guy. I enjoyed watching that one, maybe because I saw him as a gentleman and the one he picked as a lady. I guess they didn't go far though. Bummer.


read it on her bio. and i sometimes go to the message boards 

agree about graham bein' a nutjob, too.


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't watched the Bachelor/ette in quite a while, but like many others I could not get enough of this season! 

I really think Deanna got a taste of how it felt to be on the other side, by basically being obliged to lead Jason on for the sake of continuing the 'scripted flow' of the show. Don't get me wrong, I really liked Deanna, and I'm sure it was her straight-forward, honest, and candid personality that got me hooked on this season, but I also think she was a bit naive about the process from the other side of the fence.

Graham's brooding and Jeremy's obsessiveness made me think I could see either of them on an episode of American Justice entitled "Stalking the Bachelorette - Reality TV Gone Bad". Ugh.

I do have to wonder, also, given the competetive nature of most men....were all 20+ guys really in LOVE with Deanna, or did they just want to be the last man standing.

If nothing else, an interesting study of 'generation reality show' human interaction.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I did get the feeling that Jeremy might be trying to be the next Bachelor by dragging out his involvement.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree about Jeremy, a little too sad and it seemed fake. Yes...I watched it too! But my DH was downstairs so I had the remote in my hand in case he came up, I could change the channel quickly! He hates those shows so I didn't want him to catch me watching and get the eye roll. :biggrin1: I don't care how much $$$ they get for doing those shows, it wouldn't be enough for me to humiliate myself on national TV!!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I loved Jesse, the more I saw of him the more he looked like a young Kirk Douglas, broken nose and all. He seem like a real man after I got past the pink shoe laces, and long hair. Jason was a real cutie until he knew he was not her choice, I really did not like the look on his face. As for Jeremy, way too needy for me.


----------

